# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Ao Vua - Hà Nội ( Tiêu chuẩn 3 sao)

## heocoi

Địa chỉ: Xã Tản Lĩnh, Ba Vì
Thành phố: Hà Nội
Website: Công Ty Cổ Phần Ao Vua
Email: dulichaovua1@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (+84 -4) 3 3880910
Fax: (+84 -4) 3 880907 
giá : 450.000 - 500.000 phòng - 2 người

*Giới thiệu Khách Sạn:*
Khu du lịch sinh thái Ao Vua trực thuộc công ty cổ phần Ao Vua đã  trải qua chặng đường hơn 10 năm hình thành và phát triển.  Ao Vua là 1 khu du lịch nằm trong hệ thống các khu du lịch hấp dẫn và qui mô lớn của miền bắc cũng như trong cả nước. Chúng tôi luôn luôn nỗ lực phấn đấu để mang đến những dịch vụ tốt nhất cho khách hàng mỗi khi đến lưu trú, tham quan thủ đô ngàn năm văn hiến.

Phát triển du lịch xanh, nghỉ dưỡng vừa là nơi du khách có thể nghỉ ngơi, vừa cảm nhận sự thân thiện của môi trường chính là phương châm phục vụ và phát triển của chúng tôi.   Khách sạn Ao Vua bao gồm: 60 phòng tiêu chuẩn 3 sao và 40 phòng khu nhà sàn với đầy đủ tiện ngi: điều hòa 2 chiều, ấm pha trà, coffee, hoa – quả tươi, bàn ghế, lan can rộng…

Thêm vào đó, Ao Vua còn có hệ thống phòng hội trường lên tới 500 người và  phòng họp 50 người phục vụ cho công tác hội họp, tổng kết của các công ty, tổ chức và đoàn thể được trang bị đầy đủ, hiện đại nhằm phục vụ  và làm hài lòng khách hàng nhất. Tại đây phục vụ các bữa ăn đặc sản núi rừng, mang đậm bản sắc vùng quê và các món ăn ngon của dân tộc Mường, Dao, Kinh cổ đem lại cảm giác ngon, mới lạ và hấp dẫn trong lòng du khách.

Hãy đến với chúng tôi để được tận hưởng thiên đường thiên nhiên và dịch vụ tốt nhất.

*Loại hình dịch vụ:* 
*Các dịch vụ khác*
Khách sạn Ao vua hân hạnh cung cấp đến du khách các loại hình dịch vụ khách sạn khác như:
Dịch vụ khác:
-  Dịch vụ Karaoke ( 03 phòng ): phục vụ cho hát đoàn gia đình, cơ quan tổ chức.
Các trang thiết bị: 
- Tivi màn hình phẳng 32 in.
- 02 micro + loa
- Danh sách bài hát tiếng Anh và tiếng việt.
- Bộ ghế Sofa, điều hòa nhiệt độ, quạt
- Phục vụ đồ uống, giải khát
- Giá: 200.000 VNĐ/ giờ. Từ giờ thứ 2 tính: 100.000 VNĐ/giờ
- Phòng Massage: phục vụ massage chân, toàn thân tính theo giờ.
-  Sân thể thao đánh Tennis: phục vụ 02 sân đánh Tennis 24/24 đựoc thiết kế mặt sân, luới, khán đài theo tiêu chuẩn.
- Giá dịch vụ: 100.000 VNĐ/ giờ.
- Dịch vụ giặt là.
-  Business Center Services
-  Câu lạc bộ Bi –a
-  Bể bơi ngoài trời
-  Dịch vụ tour leo núi, khám phá Ba Vì

*Phòng họp- Hội nghị*

Khu du lịch Ao Vua có phòng họp lớn khác nhau với sức chứa từ 50 đến 500 khách với hướng view nhìn ra suối và thác nước Ao Vua cùng lối thiết kế chuyên nghiệp có trang bị dàn âm thanh chất lượng, Internet WIFI miễn phí, ánh sáng hiện đại đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu cho hội thảo, hội nghị của quý khách.
Các trang thiết bị kèm theo:
• 01 banner ( cắt dán đề can ).
• Trà mạn tiếp khách tại sảnh.
• Internet ADSL – WIFI tốc độ cao.
• Bảng trắng, flip chart ( không bao gồm giấy ), bút viết bảng.
• Hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng cơ bản, mô hình thiết kế chuyên nghiệp theo yêu cầu khách hàng.
Các dịch vụ khác liên quan đến phòng họp, hội nghị
• Tiệc ăn hội nghị giữa giờ:   từ 100.000 VNĐ/suất  trở lên. ( chưa bao gồm đồ uống).
• Tiệc đứng:    từ 150.000 VNĐ/suất  trở lên ( chưa bao gồm đồ uống) áp dụng từ 60 khách trở lên.
• Nước khoáng chai: 5.000 VNĐ/ chai ( 350 ml)
• Giải khát giữa giờ: từ 30.000 VNĐ trở lên ( bao gồm: bánh ngọt, hoa quả, trà – café… )
• Phông chiếu:  200.000 VNĐ/buổi   ( tối đa 3 giờ )
• Máy chiếu:   300.000 VNĐ/buổi.


*Tổ chức tiệc ngoài trời*

Khách sạn Ao Vua có thể phục vụ ăn ngoài trời theo hình thức như: bạt, trại dã ngoại ăn theo hình thức tiệc Buffet hay ăn theo mâm, theo nhóm ngoài trời. Điều đặc biệt hơn quý khách có thể lựa chọn ăn, uống rượu ngoài trời cạnh thác nước, suối Ao Vua.

*Nhà hàng*
Khách sạn Ao vua có hệ thống 02 nhà hàng:
Nhà  hàng Vip:  Công suất 70 khách phục vụ theo yêu cầu  của khách  từ suất ăn 80.000 VNĐ đến 150.000 VNĐ/ suất với thực đơn được chế biến từ các món ăn đặc sản vùng quê, như: chim Đa Đa, Dê, Lợn rừng, Gà, Đà Điểu, bò, trâu… và các món ăn của các dân tộc của  Mường – Dao – Kinh cổ theo yêu cầu của  du khách.  Phòng ăn được trang bị bàn  kính quay tròn, ghế đệm lịch sự, điều hòa cùng  phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp.
Nhà hàng lớn:  Phục vụ  500 khách cùng lúc bao gồm các món ăn đặc sản Ba Vì và theo yêu cầu. Tất cả được thiết kế trong không gian thoáng mát với cửa sổ nhìn ra thác nước và suối Ao Vua. Hơn nữa, quầy bar có thể phục các đồ uống với số lượng lớn theo yêu cầu.

*Quy định chung:*
Tất cả các loại giá trên đã bao gồm 10% thuế VAT, 5% service charge. 
•          Không tính thêm phí cho trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi khi ở chung phòng với bố mẹ (không có bữa điểm tâm sáng). 
•          Miễn phí WIFI – Internet ADSL tốc độ cao.
•          Ấm pha trà, máy sấy tóc và các thiết bị cá nhân khác.
•          Trả phòng 12 giờ 00 trưa. 
•          Nhận phòng 2 giờ 00 chiều. 
•          Phòng đã đặt trước sẽ được giữ đến 4 giờ chiều nếu chưa đặt cọc. 
•          Chấp nhận các loại thẻ tín dụng phổ biến như JCB, Visa, MasterCard, American Express và chuyển khoản

----------

